# Two people you never see together



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, heres an old classic I thought I'd have a go at reviving :?: 

Can you name two people that you never see together (and wonder why) :wink: 


I'll start you off with a couple that I can think of:

:arrow: Michael Jackson and his sister Janet

:arrow: Fatima Whitbread and Colonel Gadaffi



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Letter from Mrs Trellis of N Wales, quote. "saw the picture of Mr Cameron the other day with that Mr Clegg. Now I know what a Conservative with a small "c" means" :lol: 

Dick


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Gordon Brown and Gillian Duffy from Rochdale.

Well, not any more anyway!


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

my favourite couple are Claire Balding and Gordon Ramsey
Cheers
MGA


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Phillip said:


> Ok, heres an old classic I thought I'd have a go at reviving :?:
> 
> Can you name two people that you never see together (and wonder why) :wink:
> 
> ...


Sorry to spoil the joke, but the fact that Michael Jackson is dead (it got a mention in most of the papers :lol: :lol: ) wouldn't have anything to do with your first example, would it?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

One for the Francophiles


----------

